# [Pics] My first ED



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Trinitony. Even 23 days would get the car to me in time for my trip; 30 days would be the maximum (assuming the ship arrives on schedule). I think I have pretty good odds.


----------



## Trinitony (Feb 10, 2010)

sactoken said:


> Even 23 days would get the car to me in time for my trip; 30 days would be the maximum (assuming the ship arrives on schedule). I think I have pretty good odds.


Yes, I would guess that you have a good chance of getting your car back before the last week of January. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Ushuaia (Jun 19, 2014)

Congrats! My car is on the Tortugas as well. We're entering the Panama Canal today.

I found the Canal webcam sites. Anyone know how to tell the exact time it'll enter the locks? I've been using marinetraffic.com (here), but it hasn't updated in over 24 hours.



bimmernoob2015 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I just got details from the munich loginout place about my car. Here're the details :
> 
> ...


----------



## Ushuaia (Jun 19, 2014)

Oops... I had the wrong ship earlier. Looks like as the ship is transiting the canal, the location updates are far more frequent, i.e., every 5 mins or so.


----------



## bimmernoob2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like they have not updated its latest position yet? Thanks for posting the links btw!


----------



## Ushuaia (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad to help! While in the canal, they update position every 5 minutes or so. The website isn't the most user friendly, so you may have to manually refresh the page and find the boat again.

As of this moment, the Tortugas is completely through the canal. I managed to watch it going through the Gatun locks but was otherwise occupied while it transited the Miraflores locks so I missed it.


----------



## bimmernoob2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like the ship reached Calif.! I called my dealer she said she's going to tell me the exact delivery date in a couple days. So excited! 

Anything else that I can do to track the car myself?


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

bimmernoob2015 said:


> Looks like the ship reached Calif.! I called my dealer she said she's going to tell me the exact delivery date in a couple days. So excited!
> 
> Anything else that I can do to track the car myself?


Inside The Port Hueneme Vehicle Distribution Center.

http://www.northamericanmotoring.com/forums/1st-gear/21112-inside-the-port-hueneme-vehicle-distribution-center.html


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

bimmernoob2015 said:


> Looks like the ship reached Calif.! I called my dealer she said she's going to tell me the exact delivery date in a couple days. So excited!
> 
> Anything else that I can do to track the car myself?


After my car went in VDC, it was really hard to find out more detail since apparently VDC does not provide very good status. I read that you should allow your car to sit in the VDC line for at least couple days before anyone would look at it because of the volume of the cars going through VDC. After couple days, I started to call 800-831-1117 to get the status, and they only could tell me if my car was released from VDC or not. I assume if my car had problems, and/or VDC needed to keep it longer, it would show on the status. Luckily my car was fine and was only in VDC for 3 days (excluding weekend.) I think by the 4th time I called BMWNA reps had started to recognize my voice. haha!

After my car was released from VDC, it sat at VDC for almost a week waiting for the trucking company. That was the most painful part because it was stuck at the last step! I didn't know when my car was scheduled to be picked up by the trucking company, and all BMWUA could tell me was the VDC release date... Maybe if I had pressed my CA harder to get more information for me, I may have gotten the information on the timing of the pickup. However, since my car already went through the whole process almost 2 weeks faster than I anticipated, I just told myself that my car had made it and just needed to be picked up. I would see it when I see it.


----------



## sactoken (Apr 4, 2004)

bimmernoob2015 said:


> Looks like the ship reached Calif.! I called my dealer she said she's going to tell me the exact delivery date in a couple days. So excited!
> 
> Anything else that I can do to track the car myself?


My car was on the same ship! I don't think you can track it yourself at this point, you have to get the info from BMW, either BMWNA or your dealer. I called my CA today and he told me that it showed the car had been offloaded from the ship but had not yet cleared customs. He thought due to the holidays customs might take a bit longer than normal (which I think is a few days). I'll call him back in a few days for an update.


----------



## bimmernoob2015 (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like one can call this number to get an update (800) 932-0831. My dealer hasn't called me back with any updates so I am going to call them myself.

I read online somewhere that the trucking company is United Road for cars that are dropped off in CA and that you can track them via your VIN on here (once they're loaded on the trucks) : https://www.unitedroad.com/delivery-receipts/

Not sure if thats true but I'll give it a shot once my car is on the delivery truck.


----------

